# gentoo livecd 2007

## betamatteo

ciao a tutti,

sono nuovo e vorrei provare ad usare gentoo, ho scaricato gentoo livecd 2007,

al boot va tutto bene, riconosce la scheda video, ma alla fine non parte startx e mi da un messaggio di errore:

failed to start the x server

(EE) failed ............... libGLcore.so

  "       "                      GLcore

   "      "                      ATI

   "      "                      no drivers available

fatal server error:

no screens found

è strano perchè la versione precedente di gentoo partiva bene, che fare?

betamatteo

----------

## Peach

 *betamatteo wrote:*   

> è strano perchè la versione precedente di gentoo partiva bene, che fare?

 

boh... 

usare il livecd di cui parli?

usare l'installazione via terminale? 

infondo la guida la devi leggere tutta dall'inizio alla fine lo stesso  :Cool: 

----------

## betamatteo

il livecd che partiva bene era il livecd2006, quello che non avvia x server è il 2007

capisco che sicuramente chi installa gentoo non prende in considerazione i live cd ed installa direttamente dal server, ma non sono capace di tanto, vorrei però provare ad installare gentoo, visto che con altre distro per un motivo o per un altro mi toccava tornare a windows.

----------

## manang

installi la 2006 e poi dai un emerge world

e diventa l'utlima versione disponibile

----------

## 102376

ma qual'è il problema, lal posto di usare i pacchetti e gli snapshot della live cd 2006

li scarichi dalla rete

----------

## Tigerwalk

se vuoi usare il 2007.0 quando ti da il messaggio d'errore, accedi ad un terminale e digita nano/etc/X11/xorg.conf e ne file che esce cambia il driver da "Ati" a "vesa". permi ctrl+x per salvare, digita di nuovo startx e dovrebbe partire la grafica

----------

## betamatteo

ciao,

rispondo con un po di ritardo, ha funzionato, solo che in questa versione 2007 manca l'icona di installazione da cd, 

apro un altro post perchè mi sono deciso ad installare gentoo ed ho, moooolto bisogno di aiuto.

betamatteo

----------

## Scen

Azz, ho visto adesso questo post.

Consiglio ai moderatori di unificare, altrimenti si rischia di fare confusione.

@betamatteo: se l'installazione tramite installer grafico non ne vuole sapere di funzionare, c'è sempre la "old-Gentoo-way", ovvero l'installazione manuale. Segui il manuale Gentoo scrupolosamente, vedrai che non avrai molti problemi (però preparati, perchè ci vorrà un pò di tempo, sicuramente diverse ore)

----------

